# this video makes me hard (ferrari vid)



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

DJ_INHALE said:


> a $1 lotto ticket, dupoint registry, a Hustler and a quiet place to dream is a great way to kill 3 hours of my time


:lmao:


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

TeamM3 said:


> nothing exploads at the track like a rotary, same for busting your ear drums


*fixed*


----------



## verEYEzon (Nov 20, 2008)

teamm3 said:


> nothing 10 step (8 more than a 2 step) launches like an open exhaust rotary, same for busting your ear drums


:d


----------



## verEYEzon (Nov 20, 2008)

teh_jev said:


> I've got that site bookmarked on all of my computers. Something about dreaming about stuff that would be absolutely pointless to have and serve me a little less than zero practicality just really makes my scrotum tingle and wiggle around a little bit.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeK_aFU0dYQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ORjZ8Dpa7k&feature=related


----------



## ImolaMMM (Feb 2, 2008)

Ryan M said:


> I agree with you Phil. I have test pipes on my 540 and occasionally get some flames. Just saying that it's easier on a rear engine car. Especially with an *aftermarket exhaust/no cats*.


My E30 M3 was equipped the same way & often had flames ...especially on downshifts.


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

ImolaMMM said:


> My E30 M3 was equipped the same way & often had flames ...especially on downshifts.


Nice! Post pics!


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

DJ_INHALE said:


> also with that the neon, it is turbo, how does one make that "air pump" noise ? just drop to N, and rev it up a bit?


Neon SRT-4s are ugly, loud(unenjoyably loud and harsh) and have not heard 1 that doesnt backfire.

Com'on DJ, this question wasn't for real was it? Turbo'd cars, either have blow off valves or diverter valves to release pressure. The guy in the video just down shifted and the blowoff valves either opened or he's got diverter valves and you heard the "Phhhhht" from that.

My GTI has the stock diverter valve but I've got an intake and it makes the sound of the turbo spooling and the diverter valve much more pronounced. Not sure if Dodge ships those cars with BOV's or not but that guy was an asshat.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

teh_jev said:


> One of my dreams is to own a Ferrari. Another of my dreams is to see at least 10 posts in a single day from you without grammar and spelling errors. You sure you went to school? Oh, and is there anything out there that doesn't get you hard? :rofl::angel:


OMG!

If I was a mod, I would edit all his posts. :rofl:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Ryan M said:


> *fixed*


:dunno:


----------



## SailinSand (Aug 24, 2007)

DJ_INHALE said:


> http://videos.streetfire.net/video/....htm?ref=9d692e62-b900-4684-85ec-ffe1f07d359f
> 
> sign me up ! dream is own a ferrari


wow...beautiful.

Wonder if any of 'em are single.  :angel:


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

bkmk5 said:


> Neon SRT-4s are ugly, loud(unenjoyably loud and harsh) and have not heard 1 that doesnt backfire.
> 
> Com'on DJ, this question wasn't for real was it? Turbo'd cars, either have blow off valves or diverter valves to release pressure. The guy in the video just down shifted and the blowoff valves either opened or he's got diverter valves and you heard the "Phhhhht" from that.
> t.


just pis$ing around, hoping for some neon SRT-4 troll to pwn me :thumbup:. SRT-4 guys are no joke when it comes it internet car forums


----------



## 1love (Nov 10, 2007)

teamm3 said:


> nothing shoots flames like an open exhaust rotary, same for busting your ear drums


amen


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Ferraris are great and I love them but for a real hard on, you need one of these  Zero to top speed before you get a full erection :rofl:


----------



## Bcube (Apr 12, 2007)

Didn't realize how bad a Scud could walk a 360CS until this:

http://www.caffeteria.cz/index.php?categoryid=11&p2_articleid=33

"It's like God having really unusual sex"


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

it is faster then the enzo around the testing track. 

Id take a regular f430 over a scud. Im not going to be tracking my cars etc


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Bcube said:


> Didn't realize how bad a Scud could walk a 360CS until this:
> 
> http://www.caffeteria.cz/index.php?categoryid=11&p2_articleid=33
> 
> "It's like God having really unusual sex"


Nice:thumbup:


----------



## Bcube (Apr 12, 2007)

DJ_INHALE said:


> it is faster then the enzo around the testing track.
> 
> Id take a regular f430 over a scud. Im not going to be tracking my cars etc


Now is the time for bargain hunters...F430 Coupes were still around $205K before the melt down. Now, they are falling into the $150K range. Last year, 2004 F360 Modenas were at that price: http://www.sportscarcompany.com/detail-2005-ferrari-f430-f1_coupe-3506339.html


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

DJ_INHALE said:


> http://videos.streetfire.net/video/....htm?ref=9d692e62-b900-4684-85ec-ffe1f07d359f
> 
> sign me up ! dream is own a ferrari


Same here. I hope one day I can afford to own a Ferrari!


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

chicagofan00 said:


> Same here. I hope one day I can afford to own a Ferrari!


Think of how much the Fuel, registration and insurance alone would be every year before basic maintenance That aside, it would be nice to own one of those. A Porsche Carrera S or ZR1 are more in my budget. I can't recall how many Ferraris I saw in Dubai though as they were every where.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

who was the wus using comp driving mode (semi-traction control) :dunno:

the scuderia clip was devilish :yumyum:



stylinexpat said:


> Ferraris are great and I love them but for a real hard on, you need one of these  Zero to top speed before you get a full erection :rofl:


----------

